# after pct how long before normal t production?



## wildjess (Mar 11, 2012)

after pct how long does it take for sex drive, and t to return ive heard a couple weeks for u to get back to normal ,,any input? thnx bros


----------



## Haitiansensation (Mar 11, 2012)

wildjess said:


> after pct how long does it take for sex drive, and t to return ive heard a couple weeks for u to get back to normal ,,any input? thnx bros


 
i think it depends on how long your shut down. i ran deca and test for 18 weeks and am 75% done with a SECOND PCT! 
i even blasted hcg in the end and ran clomid and nolva then last day few days of pct i felt worse than ever. went to doctor and sure enough my t levels were 32 in a range from 250-1100. 
im feeling a hell of  alot better now and i have noticed my lifts finally going up instead of down. and i finally want to have sex again. 
thank god! 
ill be sticking to 10-12 week cycles from here on out.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 11, 2012)

Alot will depend on how long you were shut down and what compounds you were running as well as what you ran for a PCT. Everyone recovers differently.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Alot will depend on how long you were shut down and what compounds you were running as well as what you ran for a PCT. Everyone recovers differently.


 

This.. the only wat to know is to go get blood work done.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 11, 2012)

I have read that it takes the body 9 months to fully return to homeostasis


----------



## wildjess (Mar 11, 2012)

*pct*

okay thnx i did sum test 6 months ago and got shrunk nuts wich lowred my t alot, ive been runin hcg for a month balls, r bigger feelin alot better not 100% but almost, im gonna stop soon and after a couple days after my last hcg pin, i was gonna run clomid and nolva for awhile hopefully ill get my levels back,,


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Check out triptorelin.. it may be the boost you need.

GnRH 100mcg Triptorelin - $32.00 : Buy peptides online at www.Labpe.com


----------



## rage racing (Mar 11, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> I have read that it takes the body 9 months to fully return to homeostasis


 
Got a link? Interested in this.


----------



## Haitiansensation (Mar 11, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Got a link? Interested in this.


 
^^^^ this


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 11, 2012)

triptorelin is one bottle enough?Never heard of this.How would one cycle it?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 11, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> triptorelin is one bottle enough?Never heard of this.How would one cycle it?


 
Not for everyone.. but I have seen tons of success stories using a single administration of 100mcg's.  

I'm on my way out the door right now.. but I'll put some info together and send it your way.


----------



## wildjess (Apr 1, 2012)

okay cause i got shrunken nuts a couple momths ago ive been runnin clomid 50mg for a week there getting huge i have tons of energy and everything but will they stay normal size when i stop or will they go back to bein shrivledd?? thnx bros


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 1, 2012)

Totally depends on how shut down u are. The oct/pct u used etc. I made poor planning and used peptides for pct last go around. Learned a lot from that stupid crap!!

Took me a good 2 months before I was myself again.......

Oct/pct is so crucial!


----------



## Deity (Apr 1, 2012)

I blasted/cruised for 6 months and ran test/tren/npp/dbol/anadrol/anavar in that timespan and 3 weeks into pct of torem/clomid nuts were back to normal. felt recovered at about week 5, ran a 8 week pct though, finished up few weeks back and lifts are going up again and etc even while dieting so I know I'm not shut down now. Some people would never recover from the cycle I did. So yeah everyone is different. I personally hate short cycles because clomid makes me bipolar so I'd rather do a blast then a cruise then a blast then pcts instead of going through multiple pcts. Fuck the yoyo effect, this method seems to work better aswell.(for me anyway)


----------



## TwisT (Apr 1, 2012)

Everything you need to know about trip

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/147177-how-use-triptorelin-gnrh-pct.html


----------



## Roaddkingg (Apr 1, 2012)

I think some of it depends on whether you use HCG on cycle or not also.
I am sold on the fact that HCG should be use ON cycle and right up until PCT begins. 
And getting you'r ai dialed in correctly is critical. 
Plus I dont go over 12wk cycles. But everyone has a opinion. This is just what works best for me. 
And I PCT for 4 wks with clomid & aromasin. You all have a idea of the doses. 
Generally dont go over a gram of compound either on cycle.


----------

